# Boba Carrier vs Babyhawk Mei Tai



## Smile181c

Hi Everyone,

I know I'm only a bit pregnant right now, but I know that I'm going to babywear once baby is here :thumbup:

Originally I decided that I want a babyhawk mei tai, but I've just seen on the internet a Boba Carrier...Could anyone give me any reviews on either to help me decide which one to eventually invest in??

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!! x


----------



## clairealfie

I'm a relatively new mum and just started baby wearing. I went to a carrier library up north with a lovely lady who had loads of carriers including the boba and baby hawk. I tried on the boba and it didn't suit me at all, just didn't sit right. I tried a beco butterfly which I liked so I borrowed that. The lady persuaded me to borrow a mai tai ( a baby hawk) which I wasn't sure about as I didn't think I would get the hang of it.

After a week of using both I love the baby hawk so much that I've ordered one. I also liked the beco but it didn't suit the oh.

I think you should try and find a sling meet or a shop to try some as you might not like them. However, I think the baby hawk would suit most people as it's so adjustable.


----------



## sun

I would definitely try out a few different carrier types and see what you like. I had a babyhawk but it got too hard on my back once LO was 20+lbs - so it didn't suit me right. But other women love them. My friend also has the boba carrier and adores it. With my first, we went with a SSC because it was very adjustable for OH and myself. With this LO I have used wraps exclusively and have a variety of babywearing gear now :haha:


----------



## hot tea

I have the babyhawk mei tai and just started using the boba. The boba is definitely better long term. The babyhawk doesn't hold up on weight as well, as it isn't as cushioned.

If I were to get only ONE of these carriers, boba would be my choice. I am just a carrier addict. :D


----------



## HellBunny

I have the Boba and i love it :) have used it with my toddler (O/h still carries him in it and he's 28lb) and i'l use it with the new one once he is a few months old (they have just released the newer version which is suitable for newborns though!)


----------



## clairealfie

Aww now I wish the boba didn't sit all weird on me


----------



## Smile181c

Thanks guys :) really appreciate the advice! I think i probably will go with a Boba - I just love the designs on the babyhawks! :haha: May have to persuade DF to let me have two...:winkwink:


----------



## sun

Smile181c said:


> Thanks guys :) really appreciate the advice! I think i probably will go with a Boba - I just love the designs on the babyhawks! :haha: *May have to persuade DF to let me have two*...:winkwink:

Now we're talking! :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I have a Babyhawk mei tai and love it. However I am going to be ordering a Boba next week as well (going to hire it to try for 2 weeks), because sometimes I just need something I can pop on quickly and easily and without straps dragging on the ground when I've just got out of the car lol. Also because I suspect DH would prefer something simpler.


----------



## oread

I know many people who love their Boba, but I would get the Ergo instead. If for no other reason than it has a pocket to put keys and cards in.


----------



## Smile181c

Ooh the Boba 3H has pockets now too though :winkwink:


----------

